
China's Lowest Bond Yields Since 2016 Look Juicy to Some - baybal2
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-12/china-s-lowest-bond-yields-since-2016-look-really-juicy-to-some
======
mruts
I assume Chinese investors are going risk-off and piling into Chinese bonds.
Meanwhile foreign investors with Chinese equity exposure are definately not
trading that for Chinese currency and inflation exposure. I imagine those
investors are looking to shift their positions in potential EM beneficiaries
of the trade war: Indonesia, India, etc.

